# Battlefield 3 - Patch-Feedback: Ist das Spec-Act-Camouflage-Kit nach dem Battlelog-Update nutzlos?



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 - Patch-Feedback: Ist das Spec-Act-Camouflage-Kit nach dem Battlelog-Update nutzlos?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 - Patch-Feedback: Ist das Spec-Act-Camouflage-Kit nach dem Battlelog-Update nutzlos?


----------



## Thorenor (9. Dezember 2011)

kann ja nicht sein, dass man mit einem vorbestellerbonus einen solch immensen vorteil genießen kann. das macht ja das stundenlange freischalten der invr.-sicht unnütz. zudem werden die vorbestellerboni ja nun eh nicht nacherworben und die spieler werden die tarnkleidung nun ohnehin schon freigespielt haben.
da sollte lieber mal das automatische team-balancing ermöglicht werden. entweder man ist im winning-team und bleibt auch darin, weil man ja so toll an der gegnerischen base punkten kann, oder man verlässt das verliererteam, weil man immer direkt nach dem spawn gekillt wird und keine schnitte hat und der neue, der auf den server nachrückt wird in eben dieser dämlichen situation den platz einnehmen. das macht es gerade für neulinge extrem uninteressant.


----------



## Basti430 (9. Dezember 2011)

dass das IRNV ein wenig abgeschwächt werden musste, war klar. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung ,dass man es maßlos übertrieben hat.

Man sieht die Leute ohne IRNV deutlich besser. Ausserdem denke ich ,dass es wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen wäre das IRNV nur ein wenig abzuschwächen und dafür die SPEC-OPS Tarnung zu verbessern. Dann hätten die Spieler die Wahl: Entweder leuchte ich beim IRNV wie ne Kerze, bin dafür aber für andere Visiere sehr schwer erkennbar oder mich sehen die Leute ohne IRNV recht gut und ich bin dafür für das NV nahezu unsichtbar. 

Das hätte jedenfalls n taktischen Aspekt und zudem würde es "die anderen Visiere" sinnvoller machen ,da man die SPEC-OPS-Leute sehr gut sieht.


----------



## MChief0815 (9. Dezember 2011)

Das IRNV ist seit dem Update komplett nutzlos! Man kann noch ca. 3 Meter etwas sehen, danach verschwindet alles in Nebel. Warum konnte man nicht einfach die Markierung von Personen etc. mindern? Einfach schwächer machen, aber nicht die Sicht versauen!


----------



## Kerusame (9. Dezember 2011)

sry aber spec-act ist nicht gleich spec-ops!!

das specact-pack gab es als vorbestellerbonus bei manchen shops und hatte diverse skins dabei, spec-ops ist eine tarnungsart die sich jeder freispielen kann!
beides ist unabhängig voneinander!

spec act kit http://images.bf-games.net/news/2011/08/10234_1.jpg
spec ops black http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Screenshot_84.jpg

und ja, das spec-ops black wurde gegenüber dem INRV angepasst, allerdings ist das völlig egal denn das INRV ist mittlerweile nicht mehr unfehlbar so wie vor dem patch, und für alle dunklen gänge, gassen und anderen dunklen deckungen bringt sich die tarnung immer noch am meisten.

@the-khoa nguyen - wirklich, es gibt nen unterschied zwischen specact (vorbesteller) und specops (frei für alle)!!!


----------



## Gerolling (9. Dezember 2011)

Spec Act =|= Spec Ops Tarnung.
Bitte recherchiert mal nen bischen genauer.
Spec Act gabs als Gimmick für Vorbesteller. Spec Ops Tarnung, welche gegen IRNV hilft, gibts für nen 40er Rang.
Könnt die komplette News umschreiben.

mfg


----------



## docdoener (9. Dezember 2011)

Also echt eine kurze Google Suche ergibt das hier:

http://www.toptiertactics.com/2011/11/countering-the-irnv-scope-in-battlefield-3/

Spec Ops Camo wirkt dem IRNV entgegen, nicht der Vorbesteller Bonus Spec Act!


----------



## Khaos (9. Dezember 2011)

Thorenor schrieb:


> da sollte lieber mal das automatische team-balancing ermöglicht werden. entweder man ist im winning-team und bleibt auch darin, weil man ja so toll an der gegnerischen base punkten kann, oder man verlässt das verliererteam, weil man immer direkt nach dem spawn gekillt wird und keine schnitte hat und der neue, der auf den server nachrückt wird in eben dieser dämlichen situation den platz einnehmen. das macht es gerade für neulinge extrem uninteressant.


 
Das ist richtig. 

Es gibt aber bereits immerhin die Funktion, die Teams (zahlenmäßig) auszugleichen. Das ist aber Server-Sache und einige haben das nicht an, was ich persönlich ziemlich blöde finde. 
Das verhindert immerhin (!), dass 30 Leute 10 arme Kerle in der Base rapen. 

Andererseits find ich´s auch blöd, drei mal hintereinander teamgeswitcht zu werden (auch schon passiert...). Also, ohne dass ich zwischenzeitlich gespawnt wäre. 

Ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner Meinung (und das tut mir leid für alle IRNV-Fans): Ich find´s gut, dass das Ding bis zur Nutzlosigkeit generft wurde.


----------



## uglygames (9. Dezember 2011)

Als nicht BF3 FREAK verstehe ich nur Bahnhof...könnte man vielleicht Bilder Posten oder etwas ausführlicher Berichten?
Man, man, man...


----------



## docdoener (9. Dezember 2011)

@uglygames: Kerusame hat doch ein paar Bilder weiter unten gepostet:

spec act kit http://images.bf-games.net/news/2011/08/10234_1.jpg
spec ops black http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Screenshot_84.jpg


----------



## pfc2k8 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: Spec-Act != Spec-Ops.
Ich finde es in Ordnung das das IRNV-Visier abgeschwächt wurde. Selbst habe ich es so gut wie nie genutzt und ich bin auch nur sehr selten von Leuten erschossen worden, die es ausgerüstet hatten.
Nach Videos nach zu urteilen wurde es allerdings viel zu stark abgeschwächt. Man sieht ja den Gegner kaum noch und wenn man ins IRNV reinswitcht hat man erstmal wie Nebel vorm Gesicht und sieht gar nichts. Ich hätte es eher für sinnvoll empfunden wenn es im Freien und bei Licht nahezu untauglich wäre, dafür aber beispielsweise bei Teheran Highway oder bei Damavand Peak im Tunnel einen Vorteil bieten würde. Wozu schalte ich sonst ein Visier nach einer Menge Kills frei, wenn es sich anschließend gar nicht lohnt es überhaupt auszurüsten.
Ich vermute aber mal das DICE am IRNV noch rumwerkeln wird. Ich hoffe in eine Richtung wie ich oben beschrieben habe.

@Khaos: Am schlimmsten finde ich es wenn man es gerade mal in einen Heli oder Jet geschafft hat und mitten in der Luft wird man ins andere Team geswitcht. Sehr sehr nervig!
Allerdings muss ich sagen das auf unserem Server die Auto-Teambalance gut läuft. Es trifft aber halt immer die 1-2 Leute die als letzte gejoint sind.
Nervig ist auch, wenn man einem Server joint wo die Runde quasi gerade zu Ende ist, dass egal ob man im Gewinner oder Verlierer-Team war, einen "Your Team Lost!" angerechnet bekommt. Es seidenn man hat das Glück noch auf den Server zu kommen bevor das letzte Ticket weg ist.


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

Basti430 schrieb:


> dass das IRNV ein wenig abgeschwächt werden musste, war klar. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung ,dass man es maßlos übertrieben hat.
> 
> Man sieht die Leute ohne IRNV deutlich besser. Ausserdem denke ich ,dass es wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen wäre das IRNV nur ein wenig abzuschwächen und dafür die SPEC-OPS Tarnung zu verbessern. Dann hätten die Spieler die Wahl: Entweder leuchte ich beim IRNV wie ne Kerze, bin dafür aber für andere Visiere sehr schwer erkennbar oder mich sehen die Leute ohne IRNV recht gut und ich bin dafür für das NV nahezu unsichtbar.
> 
> Das hätte jedenfalls n taktischen Aspekt und zudem würde es "die anderen Visiere" sinnvoller machen ,da man die SPEC-OPS-Leute sehr gut sieht.


 
So siehts aus.... hätten die ganzen Whiner, sich erstmal ein klein wenig informiert (Entsprechende Testreihe mit IRVN und verschiedenen Tarnanzügen gabs schon früh nachm Release!) hätten Sie mitbekommen das des Spec Ops Camouflage zumindest nen bissel abhilfe schafft! Aber nein, man rennt gleich zu Mami mit tränen in den Augen und heult sich aus wie unfair das doch ist und wie unfähig man selber ist gegen dieses Visier anzutreten wo die Whiner den Gegner doch ageblich mit normalen Visieren sooo viiiiel besser sehen! Es hätte vollkommen ausgereicht, die effektivität auf Mittel zu setzen! Aber nein, statt zu nerfen wird es Komplett unbrauchbar gemacht! Und bevor wieder die ganzen Whiner kommen, nein ich nutze das nur wenn ich ma als Inf unterwegs bin da ich aber zu 99% in der Luft bin.....


IRVN vs. Camouflage
http://imgur.com/a/VbH10

Hier einfach das was noch leuchtet bei Spec Ops ein wenig abbdunkeln und schon wäre es eine FAIRE Sache gewesen....aber nein.....


----------



## BKA4Free (9. Dezember 2011)

DAs ding ist nicht nur nutzlos sondern total verbugt-ala DICE halt. DIe leuchten jetzt wie glühwürmche auch ohne INFRED-weil die TExturen fehlen und dann sind so SCHNEEWEISE ärmel echt hilfreich beim TARNEN-lol!!!
DICE HALT-hahahahaaaa 
Entweder die werden von innen her BOYKOTIERT was ich mir bei diesem BETRUG im vergleich zu BF2 gut vorstellen kann oder die sind einfach maßlos unkompitent-lol
BALANCING-hahaha dieses WORT darf DICE eigentlich garnicht in den MUND nehmen..bis jetzt ging das immer nach hinte los-wie die AA vor dem PATCH-da hat sich doch echt jeder gefragt ob die noch ganz dicht sind-lol


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> DAs ding ist nicht nur nutzlos sondern total verbugt-ala DICE halt. DIe leuchten jetzt wie glühwürmche auch ohne INFRED-weil die TExturen fehlen und dann sind so SCHNEEWEISE ärmel echt hilfreich beim TARNEN-lol!!!
> DICE HALT-hahahahaaaa
> Entweder die werden von innen her BOYKOTIERT was ich mir bei diesem BETRUG im vergleich zu BF2 gut vorstellen kann oder die sind einfach maßlos unkompitent-lol
> BALANCING-hahaha dieses WORT darf DICE eigentlich garnicht in den MUND nehmen..bis jetzt ging das immer nach hinte los-wie die AA vor dem PATCH-da hat sich doch echt jeder gefragt ob die noch ganz dicht sind-lol



Nimms mir nicht übel aber arbeite bitte mal an deiner Rechtschreibung....ist ja grauenvoll! Ich bin auch nicht fehlerlos aber zumindest kann man es entziffern!


----------



## Khaos (9. Dezember 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> oder die sind einfach maßlos *unkompitent*-lol


 
Es fällt mir so maßlos schwer, dich ernstzunehmen.


----------



## SupaGrowby (9. Dezember 2011)

Unkompitent... köstlich.

BTT: Also ich weiß ja nichtmal was Leute gegen das IRNV hatten. Deswegen gabs ja die SpecOps-Camo. Sowas passiert halt wenn man zu viel auf die weinende Spielerschaft hört. Ich habs zwar selbst nie benutzt weil mir das Sichtfeld zu eingeschränkt war, aber das man ein Item so verschlchtetert das es keinen Sinn mehr macht es zu benutzen ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Kerusame (9. Dezember 2011)

was heißt unkompetent. ehrlich mal die leute geben sich mühe. und wenn sie ein balance rausbringen wo sie der meinung sind dass es zu 95% passt, sich aber 10000 leute beschweren weil ihnen dieses und jenes nicht gefällt sind sie halt zum pfuschen gezwungen. jeder von euch der ein spiel besser programmieren und ausbalancieren kann darf vortreten und den ersten stein werfen!

außerdem, alles braucht zeit. battlefield 2 is für mich immer noch das beste spiel meiner gaming-geschichte, aber auch das hatte lange zeit probleme und wurde eigentlich erst nachdem es sich ausgehypte hatte eingekriegt und eine wirklich gute balance bekommen. is halt nicht einfach, man will auf seine kunden hören aber 90% der kunden sind idioten die einfach nur killermaschinen sein wollen, und wenn sie das nicht sind werden gleich mal 20 flame-threads aufgemacht nur um dem entwickler zu zeigen dass man toll flamen kann.

ich bin mir sicher dass kaum jemand von euch schonmal selbsttests gemacht hat um herauszufinden welche waffe eurem spielstil entspricht und auf welche distanzen sich wie tötlich ist. mein clan und ich machen das als allererstes bei nem neuen game. unser server bekommt n pw, wir joinen alle, und es wird getestet was das zeug hält.

ich denke in ca nem halben jahr kommen wir dem balance nahe dass es im endeffekt wird. bis dahin könnt ihr euch alle paar wochen ansehen welche kiddy-fraktion am meisten rumgeheult hat. beim nächsten patch wird sicher das INRV wieder gebufft weil ja jetzt 10000 ansonsten blinde leute rumwhinen weil sie mir ihren 15 dioptrien ohne gelb-blinkende gegner nichts treffen....


----------



## YaRLy (9. Dezember 2011)

Also das sie das IRNV getweakt haben ist gut so, hat mich davor richtig aufgeregt, einfach ein unfairer vorteil. Vorallem mit Nachtsichgerät am Tag sollte man eigentlich garnichts sehen... wenn es noch ein paar Nachtmaps geben würde wo es wirklich dunkel ist fänd ich das ne tolle sache und auch sinnvoll.

Aber das mit den Luftabwehrraketen ist vorallem für Anfänger ein schlechter witz. Hab bisher Beobachtungshelikopter ala Littlebird noch nicht wirklich benutz und hab demnach auch noch keine Ausrüstung dafür. Wollte letzens auf Damavand Peak mal n bisschen anfangen dafür was freizuschalten, heb ab und schon hat mich der gegnerische Heli aufgeschaltet, feuert eine Rakete und des Teil fliegt mir um die Ohren ohne das ich auch nur das geringste machen kann. Also entweder sollten sie wenigstens die Flares als Standardausrüstung freigeben oder aber die AA Raketen etwas tweaken.


----------



## stawacz (9. Dezember 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> DAs ding ist nicht nur nutzlos sondern total verbugt-ala DICE halt. DIe leuchten jetzt wie glühwürmche auch ohne INFRED-weil die TExturen fehlen und dann sind so SCHNEEWEISE ärmel echt hilfreich beim TARNEN-lol!!!
> DICE HALT-hahahahaaaa
> Entweder die werden von innen her BOYKOTIERT was ich mir bei diesem BETRUG im vergleich zu BF2 gut vorstellen kann oder die sind einfach maßlos unkompitent-lol
> BALANCING-hahaha dieses WORT darf DICE eigentlich garnicht in den MUND nehmen..bis jetzt ging das immer nach hinte los-wie die AA vor dem PATCH-da hat sich doch echt jeder gefragt ob die noch ganz dicht sind-lol


 

made my day


----------



## JanEric1 (9. Dezember 2011)

jaja da erfüllt man der community einen wunsch und schon meckern sie über etwas was logischer weise passieren musste.

Man kanns dem Menschen einfach nicht recht machen, denn er weis nicht was er will!


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

YaRLy schrieb:


> Also das sie das IRNV getweakt haben ist gut so


 
Wenn es denn auch nen TWEAK und kein UNBRAUCHBAR machen gewesen wäre.......


----------



## wind1945 (9. Dezember 2011)

Kerusame schrieb:


> was heißt unkompetent. ehrlich mal die leute geben sich mühe. und wenn sie ein balance rausbringen wo sie der meinung sind dass es zu 95% passt, sich aber 10000 leute beschweren weil ihnen dieses und jenes nicht gefällt sind sie halt zum pfuschen gezwungen. jeder von euch der ein spiel besser programmieren und ausbalancieren kann darf vortreten und den ersten stein werfen!
> 
> außerdem, alles braucht zeit. battlefield 2 is für mich immer noch das beste spiel meiner gaming-geschichte, aber auch das hatte lange zeit probleme und wurde eigentlich erst nachdem es sich ausgehypte hatte eingekriegt und eine wirklich gute balance bekommen. is halt nicht einfach, man will auf seine kunden hören aber 90% der kunden sind idioten die einfach nur killermaschinen sein wollen, und wenn sie das nicht sind werden gleich mal 20 flame-threads aufgemacht nur um dem entwickler zu zeigen dass man toll flamen kann.
> 
> ...



Haha der war gut ....

Natürlich ist jeder im Clan und kann auf dem Clanserver 2 Monate rumtesten.

Meiner Meinung war das IRNV zu stark und das Spec Ops-Camo bringt doch nix ?! Wenn ich nicht mehr so gut von den IRNV-User gesehen werde aber dafür nun von jedem anderen, was bringt das ??? Zudem handelt es sich hier bei um ein Nachtsichtgerät, welches tagsüber nutzlos sein sollte, weil man extrem geblendet wird.

Achja bitte STINGER / IGLA mehr Power geben !

Gruß


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Achja bitte STINGER / IGLA mehr Power geben !


 
Jop reicht ja noch ned das die jetzt OP sind..... Reicht ja nich das mit EINEM Treffer 65% Schaden gemacht wird.....gut das du sowas nicht zu entscheiden hast sonst könnte man das GANZE Game vergessen was BALANCE angeht!


----------



## PuRe69 (9. Dezember 2011)

... mit dem neusten patch wurde das IRNV nutzlos gemacht und damit in meinen augen auch die Camo ...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (9. Dezember 2011)

Balancin ist immer so ne Sache. 
Der Pionier will das der Panzer mit möglicht wenig treffern zerstört wird. Der Panzerfahrer will, dass sein Gefährt möglichts viel aushält. Erhöht man nun den Rakenschaden, so freut sich der Pionier, endlich kann man nen Panzer mit zwei Raketen töten. Under Panzerfahrer flucht, "ich hab 60 Tonnen Uranpanzerung und halt nur noch 2 treffer aus, wie soll man den nda was reißen?"
anderst herum freut sich der Panzerfahrer, und der Pionier heult rum, weil es ja jetz ja fast unmöglich ist nen Panzer zu zerstören. Und die Goldene mitte zu finden, um alle zufrieden zu stellen ist unmöglich. 

Es wird immer etwas geben, dass unter bestimmten umständen mächtiger ist als alles andere.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde den IRNV-Nerf ok, hatte das Ding eh noch nicht und wenn ich es mal freigeschaltet haben sollte brauche ich mich auch nicht großartig umgewöhnen. Von mir aus können sie jetzt noch in den Anfangsmonaten nerfen wozu sie lustig sind, da ist man noch flexibler und kann sein Spielverhalten schnell umstellen


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (9. Dezember 2011)

Die A-91 mit Reddot ist immer noch die totale Überwaffe. Ich weiß nicht, warum sie nie einer benutzt, aber ich zieh damit immer gut ab. Locker 3-10 Mal so viele Kills wie Tode, je nach Gegner.


----------



## trying2sleep (9. Dezember 2011)

IRNV ist nicht nutzlos. Auf Tehran Highway, >einer Nacht-Map< , kann man die Gegner immer noch sehr gut erkennen und hat dadurch einen Vorteil.
Auch wenn die Spec Op Camo die letzte ist die freigeschaltet wird, heißt das noch lange nicht dass man sie auf jeder Map tragen muss. Gleiches wie beim IRNV.
Ausserdem muss man dazu sagen, dass die ThermoVision der Fahrzeuge nicht generft wurde. Und damit hat die Spec Op Camo immer noch eine Berechtigung.

Ich wunder mich darüber wie man sich nur über sowas unsinniges noch beschweren kann? Dass die US Skins, v.A. der des Assault, leuchten wie Weihnachtsbäume finde ich deutlich schlimmer. Das ist ein echtes BalancingProblem mMn... IRNV & Thermal kann jeder haben.


----------



## wind1945 (9. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jop reicht ja noch ned das die jetzt OP sind..... Reicht ja nich das mit EINEM Treffer 65% Schaden gemacht wird.....gut das du sowas nicht zu entscheiden hast sonst könnte man das GANZE Game vergessen was BALANCE angeht!



so ein Quatsch 

Ein hit macht ca. 45 % Schaden mehr nicht. Ganz am anfang war das so, aber jetzt ist das nicht mehr so.

Oder @ Lordex findest du es gut wenn ein Jet Pilot, der wirklich fliegen kann, das komplette gegnerische Team beherrscht ? !

Gruß


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. Dezember 2011)

IRNV brauchen nur noobs allso ich brauch den müll nicht


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin fasziniert und entsetzt zugleich, wie viele Spaten anscheinend zwingend auf das IRNV angewiesen waren, um etwas im Spiel zu reißen, das Teil scheint ja maßgeblich für ihren Spielspaß verantwortlich gewesen zu sein. Ausgehend von der Annahme, dass jemand mit einem Mindestmaß an Skill auch wunderbar ohne IRNV zurechtkommen sollte, verstehe ich das Geheule um den INRV-Nerf überhaupt nicht - man kann das Ding ja abschrauben, wenn es nun wirklich so schlecht sein sollte. Zumal das Teil ein *Nachtsichtgerät* ist.


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> so ein Quatsch
> 
> Ein hit macht ca. 45 % Schaden mehr nicht. Ganz am anfang war das so, aber jetzt ist das nicht mehr so.
> 
> ...



DAS war VOR dem Patch so!!!!

Fliege ma einen jet und lasse Dich einmal von Stinger treffen! Du wirst sehen das du nur noch ca 35% Health über hast....aber erstmal sabbeln....

Und als Jet Pilot kannst du das Gegnenrische Team nicht wirklich BEHERRSCHEN! Du kannst nen Teil dazu beitragen aber den Hauptakt macht immernoch die Infanterie!



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich bin fasziniert und entsetzt zugleich, wie  viele Spaten anscheinend zwingend auf das IRNV angewiesen waren, um  etwas im Spiel zu reißen, das Teil scheint ja maßgeblich für ihren  Spielspaß verantwortlich gewesen zu sein. Ausgehend von der Annahme,  dass jemand mit einem Mindestmaß an Skill auch wunderbar ohne IRNV  zurechtkommen sollte, verstehe ich das Geheule um den INRV-Nerf  überhaupt nicht - man kann das Ding ja abschrauben, wenn es nun wirklich  so schlecht sein sollte. Zumal das Teil ein *Nachtsichtgerät*  ist.


 
Was bist du denn für ne Luftpumpe?

Alle über einen Kamm scheren wa? Nur weil die Leute es gerne benutzt haben heißt das noch lange nicht das die ALLE nichts drauf haben....es sei denn deine Glaskugel hat Dir was anderes erzählt! Aber da ja angeblich alle NICHT Nutzer dieses IRVN die totalen Super Pro´s und Skill Epic´s sind frage ich mich? Warum das geheul? Wenn ihr so geile Gamer seid, müsstet ihr doch gegen das Visier klarkommen oder? DU schimpfst über die Heuler? Darf ich Dich daran erinner wer zuerst zu Mami gerannt ist? Du warst bestimmt auch einer der ersten die gleich cry cry cry gemacht haben wegen dem IRVN also laber DU nicht über die Whiner! Das es ein Nerf geben muss is ok, ABER das Ding unbrauchbar zu machen is einfach nur Arm! Es hätte gereicht das Ding auf Mittlere Entfernung zu nerfen und die Spec Ops Tarnung besser zu machen!


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke lordex, dein Beitrag war mit Abstand der für mich erheiternste hier 



Lordex schrieb:


> , ABER das Ding unbrauchbar zu machen is einfach nur Arm!


 
Ich kam gegen INRV-Nutzende Spieler recht gut zurecht. Allerdings habe ich kein Einsehen damit, dass die sich ihre K/D mit dem Ding mal einfach so verdoppeln oder verdreifachen dürfen, während die, denen der Einsatz dieses Glowhacks zu arm war, darauf verzichten mussten. Aber nur so interessehalber: warum interessierst du dich ausgerechnet so stark für das IRNV, woes doch noch zig andere mehr oder weniger nutzlose Gadgets im Spiel gäbe?

Ich find' das IRNV mittlerweile gut: Tagsüber ein Nachteil, nachts immer noch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Danke lordex, dein Beitrag war mit Abstand der für mich erheiternste hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst lachen, aber ich spiele das Ding kaum da ich zu 99% in der Luft bin! ABER wenn ich dann ma am Boden bin hab ich das auch gern ma benutzt! Ich fands zb gut gegen die ganze Camper die in den Büschen rumhängen, das kannste jetzt knicken! Wenn du danach gehst dürfte man auch kein Jet fliegen, den seid ich Jet fliege habe ich meine K/D auch mehr als Verdoppelt! Nur mal so als beispiel! Wie gesagt ein Nerf ok, Unbrauchbar machen, NICHT ok!

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, über deine Ansichten hab ich mich auch köstlich amüsiert....


----------



## wind1945 (9. Dezember 2011)

@ Lordex

Daher weht der Wind. Du bist also oft am fliegen, wie du selber geschreiben hast (99. Aber sorry du schreibst Müll. Ich bin gestern mit der Viper rum geflogen. Ich habe mit dem Piloten 2 Treffer kassiert. Ja richtig 2. Wir sind gelandet mit 9 % und ich konnte die Mühle noch reparieren. Das sind meine Erfahrungen von gestern Abend. Und wenn du als guter Jetpilot keine nennswerte Gegner in der Luft hast, dann kannst du sehr wohl das andere Team beherrschen. Das habe ich schon selbst oft genug erlebt. Auf den Conquest small Karten gibt es häufig keine mobile Flak ( wie den LAV oder Tunguska). Dann muss mal selbst mit der Stinger/Igla sein Glück versuchen. Der erste Schuß landet im in den Flares und der zweite wenn man glückt hat trifft den Jet oder der jet ist schon längst über alle Berge. Wenn der 2. Schuß trifft, dann qualmt es ein wenig und das wars. Der jet fliegt neu an und nimmt die Panzer auseinander. 

Gruß

PS zudem sabbel ich nicht


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

Du kapierst es nicht...ich gebs auf.....


----------



## wind1945 (9. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht...ich gebs auf.....


 DU gibst aber schnell auf 

Gruß


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich spiele das Ding kaum da ich zu 99% in der Luft bin!



Wozu dann die Aufregung? Ein in die Nutzlosigkeit generftes Nachtsichtgerät beeinflusst das Spiel wenigstens nicht negativ. M.Mn ist es auch höchstens nutzlos, wenn man es am Pre-Patch-IRNV misst. Atm macht es nämlich genau das, was ein halbwegs realistisches Nachtsichtgerät machen soll: tagsüber behindern, nachts einen Vorteil verschaffen.



> Aber mach Dir nichts draus, über deine Ansichten hab ich mich auch köstlich amüsiert....


 
Das glaub ich dir nach der Lektüre deines Rage-Beitrages, wo ich dich vor meinem inneren Auge schon zu den Herzpillen greifen sah, bestimmt...


----------



## Lordex (9. Dezember 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> DU gibst aber schnell auf
> 
> Gruß


 Wenn man merkt das man gegen eine Wand redet.....


----------



## alu355 (9. Dezember 2011)

Oha, da ist jemand einmal geflogen und weiß schon wie es läuft 
Das du Small-Karten spielst ist dein Problem und nur deines - Battlefield lebt von JEHER von großen Arealen und Boden/Luftfahrzeugen und mindestens 32 Spielern auf wenigstens mittelgroßen Karten und ist nicht eine Counterstrikeversion mit Fahrzeugen. (Sonst wärs ja MW )
Wenn dir Fahrzeuge generell nicht passen gibts da so nen nettes Häkchen im Battelog unter "Infantry Only" und wenn für dich Panzer ok sind, aber die Luftnummer dich stört dann spielst du halt auf Maps die KEINE Luftfahrzeuge besitzen - Grand Bazar, Operation Metro, Teheran Highway, Seine Crossing, (Damavand Peak eingeschränkt da sie Scouthelis hat) lassen grüßen. Das sind 4 von 9, bzw 5 von 9 Karten.
Ach und wenn ich keine nennenswerten Gegner habe, ist es ehrlich gesagt scheißegal, ob man im Hubschrauber, Flugzeug, Panzer oder zu Fuß unterwegs ist - wenn ein "viel zu guter" Spieler unterwegs ist, wird das Gegnerteam auch auf die Zwölfe bekommen.
Geht doch mal auf eine 64er Airmap - unter durchschnittlichen Bedingungen ist man im Heli oder im Jet unter Daueralarm, die "Lebenszeit" ist bedenklich niedrig. 
Ach und bitte nicht vergessen - für die ganzen Fahrzeuge kann man sich die Füße in den Bauch stehen wenn man Pech hat, in der gleichen Zeit macht man als Infanterist ja fleißig Punkte.
Generell kenne ich Server, wo drei Mann Stoßtrupps mit Voice und Stingern jegliche Flugversuche sehr schnell und effizient unterbinden. 
Erste Rakete - Flares, da kommt dann im Anschluß das Doppelpack Stinger und du bist weg - mit dem Heli rechtzeitig landen und reparieren ist meist ein Glücksspiel von 1 zu 5.
Was die Jets angeht:
Ein Jet der so lahmarschig anfliegt, daß er mit der Minigun einen unbeschädigten Panzer erledigt bekommt von mir zweierlei Dinge:
Eine hochgezogene anerkennende Augenbraue und danach ein schelmisches Grinsen mit dem Gedanken "Na bei mir hättest du die Panzerschrotladung mitten ins Cockpit verpasst bekommen so langsam wie du fliegst und dich ankündigst".


----------



## alu355 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum sie das IRNV auf die Sicht meiner Oma ohne Brille abschwächen, ich aber in meinem Panzer aber weiterhin fröhlich die Leute mit meiner Thermosicht wegpusten darf, die eine Sichtreichweite bis hinter die Sieben Berge hat.
Das die Nachtsicht eigentlich generell am Tag nicht funzt ist die eine Sache, aber BF3 ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Simulation...sonst müßte das Spiel massivst verändert werden.


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

alu355 schrieb:


> Geht doch mal auf eine 64er Airmap - unter durchschnittlichen Bedingungen ist man im Heli oder im Jet unter Daueralarm, die "Lebenszeit" ist bedenklich niedrig.


 
Warum 2 bis 4 Leute im Jet sämtliche anderen auf dem Schlachtfeld dominieren sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht. So wie die Flugvehikel atm sind, finde ich sie immer noch sehr stark, wenn auch nicht langlebig. Und insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Zweifel lieber zugunsten des am Boden stattfindenden Geschehens balancen, und damit u.U. schwache Jets/Chopper in Kauf nehmen sollte. Die Wichtigkeit des Spaßes von 60 Leuten auf dem Boden überwiegt den Frust von vieren in der Luft. Z.B. fand ich die Helikopter in BC2 übelst zu stark.

0.02c


----------



## alu355 (9. Dezember 2011)

Dann wiederhole ich mich halt eben nochmal:
Wer ein Problem mit Jets und Helikoptern hat, spielt eben die 4 bis 5 Maps auf denen es keine gibt.
Die Battlefield-Reihe lebt seit ihrem Beginn von ihren Fluggeräten und Fahrzeugen, wer damit ein generelles Problem hat, obwohl er nicht die jeweiligen Maps spielen muß und zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit hat auf "Infantry only" Servern zu spielen, ist definitiv falsch bei Battlefield 3.
Derjenige wird eher bei MW3 oder ganz Hardcore Infanterie bei Counterstrike glücklich.
Wieso aber die Leute auf ein derartig wichtiges Spielelement verzichten sollen indem es vollkommen verkrüppelt wird erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.
(Das Rumgeheule derselben Personen hätte ich gerne gesehen wenn sie mal BF2 gespielt hätten, dagegen sind die Jets und Helis hier Pillepalle ) 
Außerdem sind es bei voller Mannstärke zwischen 8 und 20 Spieler von 64 Spielern die gleichzeitig in der Luft sein können, je nach Map. Nicht nur 4.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2011)

Gerade die Fahrzeuge machen doch Battlefield aus. Von mir aus könnte es davon noch viel mehr geben.
Oder extra Karten, die auf Fahrzeugkämpfe spezialisiert sind. Z.B. eine Karte mit lauter Panzern machen, in denen es Panzerschlachten gibt oder ähnliches.


----------



## alu355 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, Highway Tampa in BF2 war so eine typische Panzerschlacht...außer an den Spawnpunkten war kaum jemand zu Fuß unterwegs.
Vielleicht kommt sowas ja noch (Operation Firestorm Conquest Large kommt da halbwegs ran).


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Dezember 2011)

ich freu mich auf ne map wie "el alamein" aus DCX... auf jeder seite 5 panzer, 5 schützenpanzer, 2 helis und 4 flugzeuge ^^ dann darf die inf rumheulen


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

alu355 schrieb:


> Dann wiederhole ich mich halt eben nochmal:
> Wer ein Problem mit Jets und Helikoptern hat, spielt eben die 4 bis 5 Maps auf denen es keine gibt.
> Die Battlefield-Reihe lebt seit ihrem Beginn von ihren Fluggeräten und Fahrzeugen, wer damit ein generelles Problem hat, obwohl er nicht die jeweiligen Maps spielen muß und zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit hat auf "Infantry only" Servern zu spielen, ist definitiv falsch bei Battlefield 3.


 
Tja, wenn man es nur will, kann man aber auch alles falsch verstehen, gell? Auch brauche ich keine Erläuterungen zu Battlefield, ich habe seit Beginn der Reihe jeden Teil ausgiebigst gespielt.

Wo sagte ich, dass ich etwas gegen Fahrzeuge habe? Ich sagte nur, dass etwas dagegen habe, wenn jemand ein Spiel dominiert, nur weil er es zu Beginn geschafft hat, sich ein bestimmtes Vehicle zu krallen. Insofern halte ich es für besser, wenn die Jets eher leicht als schwer abzuschießen sind. Die bescheren ihren Piloten so oder so ein prall gefülltes Punktekonto. Da brauchts nicht auch noch Semi-Unverwundbarkeit.


----------



## alu355 (9. Dezember 2011)

Man kann seine eigene Aussage aber auch in die Unkenntlichkeit manipulieren!
Wo habe ich denn d00mfreak unterstellt gegen Fahrzeuge zu sein?
Ist wohl eher so, daß man sich wohl angesprochen fühlt weil es in irgendeiner Form zutrifft.
Hier sind es halt die Fluggeräte.
Wer ein Problem mit der "Dominanz" der jeweiligen Jets sieht, hat, auch wenn er dazu anscheinend keine Erläuterungen braucht, nie im Leben die verschiedenen Teile "ausgiebig" gespielt, da mit jedem Teil die Luftkampffähigkeiten der Jets und Helikopter heruntergeschraubt wurden.
Zur Erinnerung und ich nehme noch einmal BF2 als Beispiel (die Erläuterung geht vielleicht an Spieler die BF2 nie kennengelernt haben? Gibt nicht nur d00mfreak):
Kampfhubschrauber mußten nicht einmal die Soldaten genau treffen, gerade die Explosivmunition war ein Alptraum, da jeder halbwegs passable Gunner nur in die Nähe zielen brauchte.
Auch hatte der Gunner eine TV Missile die mit einem Treffer sofort zerstörte/tötete (und nicht abprallen konnte)
Weit höhere Manövrierfähigkeit des Kampfhubschraubers (Rollen um Jets oder TV Raketen auszuweichen)
All das gibt es so nicht mehr.
Die Jets waren schneller, die Minigun tötete Zivilisten mit der ersten Salve, es gab nur AA-Panzer und stationäre AAs und letztere waren gegen Jets fast ausnahmslos nutzlos.
Oh und die Jets hatten Bomben. Ja genau gelesen - Bomben.
Und es gab auch noch einen zweisitzigen Bomber bei dem der Gunner eine Guided Missile hatte die AUCH fast immer mit dem ersten Treffer tödlich war.
All das gibt es so nicht mehr.

Das in den Luftfahrzeugen direkt gespawnt werden kann ist eine Verschlimmbesserung, weil man die ganzen Pulks um diese auflösen wollte.
Dafür kam jeder irgendwann mal dran - das ist insofern richtig.
Ein prall gefülltes Punktekonto als Automatismus mit dem Besitz eines Jets gleichzusetzen ist aber eine Legende und "Semi-Unverwundbarkeit" ist schon populistischer Quatsch den man verzapft, um seinen Standpunkt irgendwie noch aufrecht erhalten zu können.
Mit einem Treffer aus einer Stinger brennt der Jet ab, sollte er keinen Extinguisher an Bord haben und nach zwei ist definitiv aus, neben der Tatsache das bugbedingt(?) der Pilot auch noch immer wieder mal durch einen Stingertreffer stirbt.
Mit zwei Treffern aus der Stinger kratzt der Hubschrauber an den 10% und brennt in Folge sehr schnell ab - wenn der Pilot überhaupt so niedrig fliegt, kann er noch versuchen zu landen und zu reparieren - da die Landung aber bei vielen etwas härter ist, reichen die 2-3% Landungsschaden und der Heli explodiert.
Es ist lächerlich wenn man mit einem Engineer jedes Flugzeug und jeden Hubschrauber mit einem Schuß wegpustet - ja ich weiß viele wollen Rambo sein.
Soviel zu dem Quatsch.


----------



## CyrionXS (9. Dezember 2011)

Zum Specops Camo...
Wer Schwarz ist, wird im Dunkeln nicht gesehen.
Warum hat die Camo also ihren Sinn eingebüßt.

Das ist doch der naheliegenste Gedanke und braucht (mMn) erst recht keine eigene News.
(Ich wusste lange Zeit nicht einmal, dass sie IR absorbierend ist)


----------



## Mandavar (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja ulkig. Genau 100 Teilnehmer jetzt, und die Verteilung ist fast genau gedrittelt. Ich bin froh, dass das IRNV Geschichte ist.


----------



## wind1945 (9. Dezember 2011)

@ Alu

Du vergleichst jetzt aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Richtig ist das die Fluggeräte bei BF2 wirklich anspruchsvoll waren. Deswegen auch das Extrema beim austeilen von Schaden. Ich konnte damals bei BF2 keine Jets fliegen, dass habe ich nie hinbekommen.

Nun zu BF3, wer mit einem Heli oder einem Jet abstürzt, der muss in dem Moment abgelenkt gewesen sein oder hat die Maus total verrissen. Man kann nicht mehr abstürzen, die Konsoleros müssen ja auch irgendwie fliegen. Aufgrund der Gefährlichkeit der Jets/Helis und die einfache Handhabung sollten man diese schnell runter holen können. Ich bin auch kein ASS am Himmel aber ich kann einigermaßen Jets/Helis bedienen. Aber wenn ein ASS den Server joint und um mich Kreise fliegt und ich keine Flak habe, dann sieht es ganz dunkel aus.
Wie schon oft geschrieben 1. Schuß von der Stinger/Igla geht in die Flares und dann trifft der 2. Schuß. Beim 2. Treffer raucht der Jet ein wenig und das wars. *Das sind meine Erfahrungen*. Das eine Beispiel mit den 2 Treffer beim  Heli und der Landung sowie die anschließende Reparatur habe ich gestern selbst erlebt. Ich war der Bordschütze.

Gruß


----------



## BKA4Free (9. Dezember 2011)

ICh und ein paar andere Glücklich hatten noch das vergnügen oder Qual weils ja eh verbugt war-das spiel so zu spielen wie sie es gedacht hatten-ob das ganze jetzt OP war weiß ich nicht-aber es hat spaß gemacht -jetzt nach dem Patch??
ist es vieleicht ausgeglichener?? aber es macht halt kein spass mehr....
Das proplem sind halt echt die NOOBs die dann nicht mehr aus der AA raus wollen oder halt nur noch mit frag munition rum rennen-hab ich auch aber irgendwann wollt ich halt ne andere knarre-wird doch langweilig! Und gut is-ich war echt schnell auf level 43 wo man die usas freischaltet bis ich dann mal selber von dem ding umgemäht wurde hat ne weile gedauert-aber gut hab ich ja auch genossen. Deshalb hustlen, die waffe frei schalten und dann revanche!!-für was schalt ich sie den sonst frei??
Jetzt sind doch die neuen die dummen -die werden nie 500 kills mit frag und usas in einer woche mache so wie ich  lol 
DIE WURDEN BETROGEN !!
WAS ich seit dem Patch an KILL ASSists gemacht hab ist der horror!!  Kein Bock mehr!!


----------



## CyrionXS (9. Dezember 2011)

Setz mal die Bewusstseinserweiternden Stoffe ab, vielleicht wird dein Text dann auch leserlich

Leute, die keine Overpowered Waffe nutzen konnten, wurden betrogen?

und zu guter Letzt: was war eigentlich deine Aussage?

@ Wind1945
Abstürzen kannst du immer noch, besonders durch irgendwelche Kräne, Bäume oder ähnlichem.
Wer Hochfliegt setzt sich Stingern, Jets und anderen Helis aus.
Wer tieffliegt um nicht so oft anvisiert zu werden bleibt halt mal hängen.

Persönlich benutze ich einen Joystick, und im Vergleich zu BF2 ist es das absolut selbe.
Ich betone: Das selbe! Selbes Feedback, selbes Schussverhalten, fast selbe Trägheit.
Habe sogar noch den selben Joystick

Mit Tastatur und Maus konnte man eben nicht in BF2 fliegen.
Jetzt geht das.

Damals hatte man als Joystick besitzer einen noch größeren Vorteil, dass heute die Steuerung zugunsten Mouse&keyboard verbessert wurde, ist doch gerade für euch von Vorteil...

Und auch wenn ein Heli wieder repariert wird, was ja völlig legitim ist, unverwundbar ist er nicht.
Ich fahre, wenn unter Beschuss, auch mit dem Panzer davon und mein Squadmate repariert mich dann. 
Soll er sich reparieren, der nächste Jet, der das Sieht, macht ihn weg.


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. Dezember 2011)

Holla, wenn ich mir so die Kommentare durchlese stelle ich fest das ich wohl nich alleine dastehe mit meinem Empfinden das sich BF3 nach dem Patch irgendwie seltsam verändert hat..........

Warum gibt es nicht wenigstens eine Safespawnzeit von 3 Sekunden oder so damit man die chance hat sich wenigstens halbwegs zu orientieren??


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (10. Dezember 2011)

Die könnten C4 soweit mal verändern damit man auch die wände weg sprengen kann, keine lust immer die rpg zu zücken um mir einen weg zu bahnen. eine mega explosion die panzer fetzt aber keine verdammten mauern ?! also echt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. Dezember 2011)

ich würd gern meine maustasten belegen können andere konsolenports können das doch auch?


----------



## sadira (10. Dezember 2011)

das infrarot visier ist total nutzlos geworden, vorher war die reichweite op aber nun ? man kann keine 5 meter weit mehr klar sehen, nur grünes rauschen


----------



## Sneazer (11. Dezember 2011)

Was das IRNV angeht muss ich echt sagen das war die verdammt richtige Entscheidung.

ENDLICH kann ich auch mal durch einen Wald laufen ohne durch Büsche oder 2-3 Bäume getötet zu werden. Wirklich jedes mal wenn ich weggeholt wurde und mir nicht vorstellen konnte von wo das kam, schaute ich auf die Gadgets von meinem Gegner und da war es : IRNV.

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit den Jets/Helis jetzt aussieht. Hab ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut.
Zu den Jets hätte ich aber noch eine Frage : Wird man immernoch mit 1 Stingerschuss direkt aus dem Cockpit geschossen und der Jet bleibt komplett heil oder wurde das geändert ?

mfg


----------



## Sneazer (11. Dezember 2011)

alu355 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung und ich nehme noch einmal BF2 als Beispiel (die Erläuterung geht vielleicht an Spieler die BF2 nie kennengelernt haben? Gibt nicht nur d00mfreak):
> Kampfhubschrauber mußten nicht einmal die Soldaten genau treffen, gerade die Explosivmunition war ein Alptraum, da jeder halbwegs passable Gunner nur in die Nähe zielen brauchte.
> Auch hatte der Gunner eine TV Missile die mit einem Treffer sofort zerstörte/tötete (und nicht abprallen konnte)
> Weit höhere Manövrierfähigkeit des Kampfhubschraubers (Rollen um Jets oder TV Raketen auszuweichen)
> ...


 
Finds gut das du hier aufführst was es so an (wie ich finde) wirklich gravierenden Unterschieden zwischen BF2 und dem jetzigen Spiel gibt. Habe selber BF2,1942 und natürlich auch (mal) die Ableger gespielt.
Das Ding ist nur...ich finde nicht das man BF2 mit dem neuen Spiel vergleichen kann oder eher sollte, denn ganz offensichtlich ist das kein BF3 (also ein Nachfolger von BF2), sondern Bad Company 3 und darum sollte man das wenn dann mit Bad Company 2 vergleichen.

Ich versteh aber durchaus den Anreiz BF3 mit BF2 zu vergleichen(Erwartung eines BF2 Nachfolgers) , aber bitte Leute schaut euch mal Battlefield 2, Bad Company 2 und Battlefield 3 an und sagt mir was mit wem am meisten gemeinsam hat. Ich mein, schaut euch nur mal das HUD an, die Spieler Modelle, die Bewegungen...


----------



## lycom (11. Dezember 2011)

ich find es scheisse ohne IRNV, ich hätte es so gelassen und dafür gadgets zum freischalten gegen das IRNV (Anti-IRNV Kleidung) bevorzugt. Ps. schaut euch mein video on  
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmvuv6_cods-headquarters-beta-trailer_videogames


----------



## alu355 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sneazer schrieb:


> Wird man immernoch mit 1 Stingerschuss direkt aus dem Cockpit geschossen und der Jet bleibt komplett heil oder wurde das geändert ?



Ja, das passiert immer noch - seltener (subjektves Empfinden), aber es ist definitiv nicht verschwunden.


----------



## alu355 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nun, BF3 ist eine krude Mixtur aus BF2 und BC2, in die natürlich auch vollkommen neue Elemente eingefügt wurde.
Den Vergleich mit BF2 habe ich gestartet, weil ich ja die Behauptung aufgestellt habe, das gerade die Jets und Helikopter mit jedem Teil schwächer geworden sind. 
Ich hätte auch mit BF1942 Desert Combat starten können, da waren die Fluggeräte noch tödlicher.
Gut, es war ein Mod für BF 1942, aber die betreffenden Entwickler wurden sogar von DICE aufgekauft und das Mod erfreute sich immenser Beliebtheit.
BC2 ist da schon ein weiterer Schritt unten auf der Nerftreppe, schon da war die Steuerung äußerst schwammig, träge und die Geschwindigkeit niedriger etc..
(Im Gegensatz zu der hier aufgestellten Behauptung es hätte sich seit BF2 nichts geändert - den Schreiber würd ich gerne sehen wie er eine volle Rolle in mittlerer Höhe mit einem Hubschrauber vollzieht )
Ist aber auch letztendlich eine logische Konsequenz des Mainstreamings bzw. der konsolenfreundlichen Gestaltung.
Die Leute sollen ja auch mit Maus & Gamepad den Kram steuern können.


----------



## lycom (11. Dezember 2011)

Achja an Desert Combat kommt bis jetzt nichts ran


----------

